# Male or Female



## Leroythegoodboy

Have these puppies growing indoor and outside some. About a month in, too early to tell on sexes? Thanks in advance


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

PS- i dont want to switch to 12/12 lighting until they are 12-18 inches tall. On 20/4 cycle now. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## pute

Way to soon to tell.  Usually about the 3 node some will show their sex.   Nice looking plant though.


----------



## pute

Trim off the leaves on the soil.....not good.


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Thanks Pute. @putembk Will do. These were from some seeds I saved while buying from a delivery service so excited to see how they turn out. Ordered seeds from MSNL for the next batch. Here are some younger photos


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Update: little over a month in! Feeding general hydroponic nutrients and calmag plus every 3 days. One feeding per week gets molasses water.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Looks nice mate


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Thank you! @ROSTERMAN hoping they’re ladies


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Things are getting massive lol any tips on when to switch to flower? Unfortunately not much info on strand or type.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Depends on how big your grow area is.
I switch when the plants are 1/3 rd the size of the height.
In flower most will grow 2/3 bigger , ie: a 1 foot tall will become approx 3 ft after stretch . Can not see sex yet , give em time they look fine.


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

ROSTERMAN said:


> Depends on how big your grow area is.
> I switch when the plants are 1/3 rd the size of the height.
> In flower most will grow 2/3 bigger , ie: a 1 foot tall will become approx 3 ft after stretch . Can not see sex yet , give em time they look fine.


Ok thank you! My grow tent is relatively small, 2x2x4 bc my closet is small. Maybe another few weeks then switch over. Thanks @ROSTERMAN


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Just watch em that closet will fill up fast


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Exactly lol its a sealed tent. But they are already filling up the bottom. My thinking to start flowering soon. They’re about 8 inches now


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Leroythegoodboy said:


> Exactly lol its a sealed tent. But they are already filling up the bottom. My thinking to start flowering soon. They’re about 8 inches now


@ROSTERMAN loll


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Am I seeing balls here on this one?


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Leroy​They will look like this




Female                                               .                                            Male
Still hard to see you pics


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Thanks! Still too early to tell.


----------



## pute

Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Very true. I love these plants loll Ive got these 4 and want to start some more @putembk @ROSTERMAN if you need seeds I can send ya some msnl sent me?


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

The last one is being stress tested hence the crazy look


----------



## pute

Leroythegoodboy said:


> Very true. I love these plants loll Ive got these 4 and want to start some more @putembk @ROSTERMAN if you need seeds I can send ya some msnl sent me?


Thank you Leroy but I have enough seeds to last a lifetime.  But I am enjoying reading and watching your thread.


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Baha figured as such! Thanks- curious as to how they turn out. My filter/exhaust just goes out to to my room and the intake is just a fan, so worried about the air being stale when they aren’t outside getting sun.


----------



## pute

You should turn the air in the room over twice a minute. Imo


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Well I have the carbon filter and fan pushing the air out with new air coming thru the bottom vents. It seems to be doing enough although not ideal. I live in a small apartment ok loll


----------



## Smoke

Leroythegoodboy said:


> Am I seeing balls here on this one?



One ball can by a girl later
but 2+ balls on the same side Male


----------



## WeedHopper

Glad both my balls aint on one side. That would not be good.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Leroythegoodboy said:


> Very true. I love these plants loll Ive got these 4 and want to start some more @putembk @ROSTERMAN if you need seeds I can send ya some msnl sent me?


Thanks Buddy, very nice But I have plenty right now.
But I will always try and help if I can


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Would you wait for them to sex before moving to one gallon pots? Roots are already coming out of the bottom of these but dont want to waste soil on males..


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Smoke said:


> One ball can by a girl later
> but 2+ balls on the same side Male


Keeping a close eye on it !


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

@pute Getting very close to showing sex. Need to start flowering soon due to lack of tent space lolll


----------



## pute

So....up-pot and put it in flower.  That will speed up the sexing part.  In a week to 10 days you will know for sure.  Get the male (if any) out as soon as you see balls.  You will know....trust me.  Also, prune them back slightly.  Just suckers.


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Yes I agree. I’ll just be potentially wasting soil on males lol will pot up this weekend


----------



## pute

You wouldn't believe how much soil I waste.   Part of the program.


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

And when pruning, would you remove the entire leaf branch or just cut some of the leaf off?


----------



## leafminer

Leroythegoodboy said:


> Am I seeing balls here on this one?


One is male, the other is female.


----------



## pute

you have better eyes than me leafminer.  On the 3rd and 9th kind of look like female but the lights have taken its toll on me over the years.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

No way , way to early to tell unless you possess a seeing super power LOL
Must be that 3rd eye


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

leafminer said:


> One is male, the other is female.


Which do you think is female? Its hard to get a good shot with the lighting on my phone. Also @pute you use gallon pots? Or recommend a little smaller for mine?


----------



## pute

Describe your grow Indica or Sativa and how big they will be when you switch to flower.


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

@pute Sooo unfort. little info. on seeds as they were from some collected from the weed I buy from my delivery service. I actually threw two seeds in another plant for kicks and they sprouted! The other two I started in egg crates then moved to this other plant, seen below. Since, they’ve been re-planted twice and now turned into monsters.

Thinking of repotting and going to flowering this weekend due to my tent only being 2X2X4 and have 4 plants. About 7-8 weeks in dirt now. Still no sexes but very close.


----------



## pute

3 gal pots should work fine


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Thanks - that's my weekend project  I assume you use distilled water only? Of course with nutrients OR non-sulfur molasses.


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Sunny day


----------



## pute

I use r/o water but distilled is fine.  Tap water that has sit for 24 hrs is used as well.  I do add 1/2 tbsp of non sulphured molasses to my nutes as well.


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Interesting about the tap water. And you mean sit around say in a container with no lid? Also- have you heard about going dark for 36 hours right before going to 12/12? Read that somewhere. I also read its best not to mix the molasses with the nutrients, and to feed them separately mixed with just water. Thoughts?


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Leroythegoodboy said:


> Interesting about the tap water. And you mean sit around say in a container with no lid? Also- have you heard about going dark for 36 hours right before going to 12/12? Read that somewhere. I also read its best not to mix the molasses with the nutrients, and to feed them separately mixed with just water. Thoughts?


Yep Plain tap water and if you have air pump and stone drop that in it will displace the chlorine at a faster pace.

They say darkness before harvest increases Trichomes but I never noticed it when I tried. Like the rusty nail through the lower plant stalk/.


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Thanks for advice. 3 down one to go for transplanting!! @pute


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Tops of the 4 before switching to flowering ) They are smelly and the crystals are really showing on the stems


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Two weeks into flower. All are showing white hairs. Two of the four have shown one set of balls each. Light may be getting too close


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Its totally up to you (your plants)
But if balls are not anywhere else and you are watching them good
You could let them grow.
Yield prob/wont be as good but you should not see many seeds as long as you got them balls in time.
I would run em out if I was new to growing for the learning experience.


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

GM, two weeks flower


----------



## ROSTERMAN




----------



## Leroythegoodboy




----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Your browser is not able to display this video.



In week 3 of flower. Borderine too big for my tent with the 4 of them lol help me know when to cut them in weeks ahead @pute @ROSTERMAN #secretgardencloset


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Vid


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Movie no workie


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Dammit, no dice? Says most take 7-10 weeks. Will have to get a magnified glass. The mosquito dunks seemed to have killed any fungus gnats left. I also haven’t brought them outside again. 



Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Leroythegoodboy said:


> Dammit, no dice? Says most take 7-10 weeks. Will have to get a magnified glass. The mosquito dunks seemed to have killed any fungus gnats left. I also haven’t brought them outside again.
> View attachment 273715


Audio of a zipper opening came through that time


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Crap. I can see it somehow haha oh well i’ll post some pics later


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Still young but lots of frost. Do they all look pretty similar at this stage regardless of strand? #week3flower


----------



## Eyeball Kid

ROSTERMAN said:


> Yep Plain tap water and if you have air pump and stone drop that in it will displace the chlorine at a faster pace.
> 
> They say darkness before harvest increases Trichomes but I never noticed it when I tried. Like the rusty nail through the lower plant stalk/.


I read that harvesting before dawn decreases foul-tasting nutrients in the buds. I never read about an increase or decrease in trichomes. From what I understand, as darkness increases, the plant does a kind of shutdown in which nutrients descend away from the buds, but ascend when light returns. I have no idea whether this is true, but just to be on the safe side, I get up before dawn to harvest. If nothing else, it adds a bit of romance/mysticism to the project.


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Im going to harvest at dawn as well. The carbon filter does great to eliminate smell but inside the tent it smells like a forrest of weed. Decent sale going on if anyone needs a legit seed source: Cannabis Seeds | Buy Quality Marijuana Seeds from MSNL


----------



## WeedHopper

Read a book on plant biology and you will not be worrying about harvesting at Dawn or flushing. Harvest when the Triches are ready and you can see the plant.


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Week 4 begins. I need a bigger tent...


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Week 4 almost done of first grow


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Week 5 of flower. Also the mosquito dunks are clutch. You can sctually see the larvas swimming at the top of the water! Just changed the water and didn’t see any flys in the tent.


----------



## WeedHopper

Looking good.


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Week 6 flower. Mother nature is beautiful. My 4 ladies are looking tasty.


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

@ROSTERMAN help guide me through drying loll


----------



## Tropical Sativa Man

That first picture you posted looks like it has two tiny hairs at the top node coming through, unless my vision is bad.  In that case, girl.


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

They all 4 turned out to be female, got lucky @Tropical Sativa Man


----------



## Tropical Sativa Man

Congrats.  Are these autoflowers?


Leroythegoodboy said:


> They all 4 turned out to be female, got lucky @Tropical Sativa Man


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Naw they weren’t


----------



## Tabby

Can someone help me please. It’s my first grow and I’m not sure what I’m looking for. Thanks in advance


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Tabby said:


> Can someone help me please. It’s my first grow and I’m not sure what I’m looking for. Thanks in advance


Too early to tell. I didn’t know until i switched to 12/12


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Week 6 flower  (from the tiny seeds in late March if you scroll up this thread!)in the tent napping. Pretty happy so far with first grow. I don’t have a dehumidifier and thinking I need to buy another tent for drying? Given I don’t cut them all at the same exact time.


----------



## trillions of atoms

Just hang them in the tent after you trim.  No biggie bro.


They look great!  Great job and welcome!!!


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

trillions of atoms said:


> Just hang them in the tent after you trim.  No biggie bro.
> 
> 
> They look great!  Great job and welcome!!!


Thanks man! Only thing is if I dont clip all at the same time, the lights will be 12/12 and they say to hang dry in a dark space..


----------



## leafminer

Tabby said:


> Can someone help me please. It’s my first grow and I’m not sure what I’m looking for. Thanks in advance


#2,3 female. #5 male. The other two, can't tell.


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Beginning week 7 of flower. They are smelling dankkk ) Did my last feed with nutes Thursday. Just water and molasses from here on out. Watching trichomes for cloudy/brown


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Almost to the start of week 8 flower. Another week or two? No brown tris yet @ROSTERMAN @pute PS- my iphone camera sucks


----------



## trillions of atoms

Ohh yah.  I bet they smell WONDERFUL!!!!


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

trillions of atoms said:


> Ohh yah.  I bet they smell WONDERFUL!!!!


Incredible. When I peak my head in the tent it’s like a forrest.


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Had a bud snap off while feeding the ladies so hanging it. Still a bit early it seems but hell I’ll dry, cure and light it. They’re pretty dense nugs, curious to see what they look like after drying.


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

This is what the above ‘early’ bud turned into. No brown tries yet, about to start week 9 of flower. Curing this puppy now. @ROSTERMAN impossible to time the perfect harvest date right?


----------



## ROSTERMAN

That is the piece that snapped off correct?
Looks pretty good , did you smoke any to test it?
The way I tell the plants are getting ready to stop feeding nutes and 2 weeks to harvest is to use a jeweler loop 60 power at least or mini microscope.
You need to look at the trichomes (resin glands) on the buds and the leaves sticking out of them . When your glands are all white and cloudy you are almost there most people go until 30to40% even more of the glands are golden yellow. (AMBER).
see chart below.




Once you see the buds getting cloudy I would start them on plain water and watch over next two weeks for the turn to part amber.
Had to say when you want to cut them it depends on how you like your smoke
Once again refer to chart above.


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Awesome thanks for the info. here. Correct, that is all from the partial snapped branch due to weight of the bud. I haven’t smoked any bc I saw you were supposed to cure it for a few weeks, but it certainly feels smokable and has a good sticky feel to it. I got a magnify glass but sounds like I need to invest in the jeweler loop for better inspection. Ty.


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

I’ve done 1 feeding of plain water. These buds are thickkk @ROSTERMAN I will get better photos on next feeding. 60 days into flower


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Leroythegoodboy said:


> Awesome thanks for the info. here. Correct, that is all from the partial snapped branch due to weight of the bud. I haven’t smoked any bc I saw you were supposed to cure it for a few weeks, but it certainly feels smokable and has a good sticky feel to it. I got a magnify glass but sounds like I need to invest in the jeweler loop for better inspection. Ty.


There are plenty of cheap ones on ebay
I have these work ok








						45X Mini LED UV Illuminated Pocket Microscope Loupe for Jewelry Coin Currency 717520901624 | eBay
					

45x LED illuminated pocket microscope with storage case. Microscope can be separated from LED Illumination assembly. It is easy for us to fix any problem you may have with our products or services.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Bubba

Check amazon or Grower's house online.  Small micro scope 160x or so with LED light, pretty cheap I think mine was under 20 bucks.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Leroythegoodboy said:


> I’ve done 1 feeding of plain water. These buds are thickkk @ROSTERMAN I will get better photos on next feeding. 60 days into flower


OK you are getting close, get the scope and see where the trichs are at
Dont wait too long


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Dope $7 on Prime, just ordered. Interested to see how much these 4 yield. What do your plants typically give?


----------



## ROSTERMAN

I would say a few zips 2-3 depends they are not in front of me


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Right now chillen lol next batch loaded. Thinking if topping the big one


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Maybe more, just remember the wet wet will reduce by almost 60-70%
so if wet wet says 10zips it will prob be around 3-4 dry


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Well look at you a natural


----------



## leafminer

You don't need a magnifier if you have a decent phone camera. Just enlarge a photo.


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Here’s two pics enlarged. @leafminer  Looks white to me still but need to take it out of the tent to see better. Yea one more batch this year then a break. Maintenance for me with the light not on a timer :-/


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Thinking of cutting this week. Day 63 flower @TheNukeHead


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

@ROSTERMAN the jeweler microscope works great. Getting a little cloudy


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Leroythegoodboy said:


> @ROSTERMAN the jeweler microscope works great. Getting a little cloudy


If they are just turning cloudy and still clear wait to cut them down


----------



## leafminer

Leroythegoodboy said:


> Thinking of cutting this week. Day 63 flower @TheNukeHead


That first pic, those look like some very funky buds. They're amber? Look like.


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Yea man they’re super shiny. They all look tje same but were different seeds so idk


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

The time has come. Day 68 of flower. Harvest time. First harvest ever so likely not perfect. I thought they looked the same but now after further examination I can definitely see differences. Excited. @ROSTERMAN @pute


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Few more of the gals


----------



## leafminer

Damn fine show! Pick the best one and enter it in the Bud Of The Month contest!


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Looking Good Leroy



​Make sure to enter your Buds in our BOM contest
Show Your Grow People Thanks
https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/bud-of-the-month-for-july-2021.79542/


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

ROSTERMAN said:


> Looking Good Leroy
> View attachment 275811
> ​Make sure to enter your Buds in our BOM contest
> Show Your Grow People Thanks
> https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/bud-of-the-month-for-july-2021.79542/


Thanks man!


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Now we wait…


----------



## WeedHopper

I entered one of his for him.
Okay he beat me too it. It's the one I chose too. Great job brother and thanks for participating.


----------



## Airbone

Great job bro!!!


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Thanks fellas! Fun first grow. Day 2 of drying, trimming a few.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

View attachment 275821



Leroythegoodboy said:


> Thanks fellas! Fun first grow. Day 2 of drying, trimming a few.


Dont forget your 1st smoke report when ya try it


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

@ROSTERMAN will do! However.. when clipping on a white cardboard piece I notice when i put. Branch down a ton of small tiny bugs are falling off (( they hop and are really small. Any recommendation on what to do? I don’t really awe them on the buds but they are on the cardboard after touching it


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Thrips maybe


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Do your leaves so any type of wht or light marks where tey could have sucked sap from them?


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Don’t see anything like that. Some leaves were discoloring. Think they die when curing? Let me use my jeweler scope to see if they match


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Leroythegoodboy said:


> Don’t see anything like that. Some leaves were discoloring. Think they die when curing? Let me use my jeweler scope to see if they match


Did they or could they be falling from the root area?
could be larva of Gnats or thrips of wht fly.
Some do a wash but I smoke em


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Think thats them. Two little pointers at the head. I bet my tent has a shit ton


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

They’re clipped now, just branches hanging.


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Yea I’ll still smoke. No visible damage. Would you keep trimming now or wait closer to 5-7 days?


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Would assume they die in the jars without oxygen?


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Leroythegoodboy said:


> Yea I’ll still smoke. No visible damage. Would you keep trimming now or wait closer to 5-7 days?


It will be up to you, I have done both dry and wet trim
I wet trim the larger leaves then hang , the smaller leaves allow a slower dry and I feel it retains some of the smell better when cured.
I think wet trimming is easier but others may feel otherwise.
Either way that amount should be a cake walk.
Wait until you trim a pound or so LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Leroythegoodboy said:


> Would assume they die in the jars without oxygen?


I sure you have smoked and eaten more dead bugs then you care to speak of.


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

True. I grew up smoking brick weed likely from MX. What doesn’t kill ya makes ya stronger! It was just a lot. Curing will get em!


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Leroythegoodboy said:


> True. I grew up smoking brick weed likely from MX. What doesn’t kill ya makes ya stronger! It was just a lot. Curing will get em!


Yep you and I both smoked a to LOL


----------



## Bubba

Leroythegoodboy said:


> Thanks fellas! Fun first grow. Day 2 of drying, trimming a few.


Scissor hash time!

Bubba


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Lol Doubt I’ll wash but good article and video on it Harvesting Cannabis With Bugs Or Mildew - Spliffseeds


----------



## Bubba

ROSTERMAN said:


> I sure you have smoked and eaten more dead bugs then you care to speak of.


Yup.  Many foods, spices are particularly bad actually have an "allowable level" of such impurities.

Bubba


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Bubba said:


> Scissor hash time!
> 
> Bubba


It’s so sticky where the leaf stems are!!


----------



## Bubba

me?  I wet trim.  love that scissor hash from the Kush.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba

Leroythegoodboy said:


> It’s so sticky where the leaf stems are!!


Throw all the crystal sticky sugar leaf cuts in a zip loc, freeze and keep collecting for bubble hash.

Bubba


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

That’s smart, felt like they were being wasted and are so crystalyy from nutes and cal mag plus


----------



## Leroythegoodboy




----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Whatever the bugs are the mosquito dunks attract them so added another bowl of that.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Cricket/?


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

Well buds and leafs much dryer today when trimming some smaller buds(day 4 of hanging). Also, no sign of the bugs at all. Before, dropping a bud would show a ton on the cardboard. They either scrammed to my new bowl of watery mosquito dunk, or they died inside the buds lol


----------



## Leroythegoodboy

What the 4 babies above yielded.


----------



## Airbone

Leroythegoodboy said:


> What the 4 babies above yielded.


How’s it taste?


----------

